# Looking for perlovga.a remover



## gustavog (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi; I'm new in this forum and I say Hi to everybady from Venezuela.
I'm looking for tool to remove a torjan called "perlovga.a". I get a message "Windows canot open because.. ..copy.exe" blah, blah!!

I wonder if you happen to know about a tool to remove this virus/trojan.

Gustavo from Venzuela:4-dontkno


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

To remove this worm infection, simply download & run this file - Flash_Disinfector.exe
It's that simple. Requires a few secs to run.


----------



## gustavog (Mar 23, 2007)

thnx for your answer. Unfortunatly I can´t test it right now but I will on monday and afterwards I'll give you an answer.


----------

